# Is the E-Z Tram by Accudyne easier than a DTI to indicate a mill with?



## HMF (Dec 31, 2012)

*http://www.eztram.com/animation.asp

*Have any of you used this? Is it worth having in a home shop (small)?


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 1, 2013)

You still use the indicator, that just bridges the vise or whatever is on the table so you can check it after you have whatever mounted on the table. I always sweep the head in on the table before I mount the vise or fixture. I wouldn't spend much money on such a thing, myself.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 2, 2013)

We have one at the school and the students always seem to head to it first.  Ours does not fit over the vise.  Can't remember how much I paid for it as it has been 5 or 6 years ago that I purchased.  I do remember that they offered an educational discount for the school.  

I normally use a die that I got many years ago from a Wiedemann punch press.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 3, 2013)

I really like the convenience of using mine.   Could I live without it?  Sure, but it does make my life a bit easier.

FWIW - Ron


----------



## wm460 (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't have one of them, but for my saw table etc I bought one of these

http://www.carbatec.com.au/deluxe-alignment-system_c20243

Would the the way you check it drill press be same as a mill?


----------

